# OpenSolaris to FreeBSD 8.0 - Importing ZFS?



## deepdish (Oct 6, 2009)

Quick question for everyone, 

Will there be any difficulty importing ZFS partitions from OpenSolaris 2009.06 to FreeBSD 8.0 (when it is released, hopefully in the next couple of weeks)?
I'd like to assume it's a simple command in zpool/zfs to recognize the OpenSolaris ZFS pool in FreeBSD?


----------



## vermaden (Oct 6, 2009)

It should be a matter of simple *export|import* pipe between the systems, ZFS version on FreeBSD 8 is the same as on OpenSolaris 2009.06 if I recall correctly, why not do the test now and find out?


----------



## deepdish (Oct 6, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> It should be a matter of simple *export|import* pipe between the systems, ZFS version on FreeBSD 8 is the same as on OpenSolaris 2009.06 if I recall correctly, why not do the test now and find out?



Time is against me in the past few weeks, and I do plan on migrate my OSOL box to FreeBSD as I am more familiar with BSD. 
I was hoping someone did the test, which is why I asked


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Oct 6, 2009)

A possible problem will be the zfs-version. I remember I tried to import some zfs pools into Solaris 10. Since the zfs version used in Solaris 10 was older at that time, I could not import those. So do not upgrade your pools to the latest version used in OpenSolaris, unless you're sure that the version corresponds to the one used in FreeBSD. And I don't think there is something like downgrading.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 6, 2009)

Check the output of `# zpool upgrade` on the OSol box.  If it days version 13 or lower, than it will work just fine on FreeBSD 8.0.  You do a `# zpool export <poolname>` on the OSol box.  Then a `# zpool import <poolname>` on the FreeBSD box.

If the version is higher than 13, you will not be able to import it on the FreeBSD box.


----------



## trash (Oct 12, 2009)

hiya guys, ive got a v13 osol disk to import 
when i try - it says corrupt GPT tables
anyone know how to sort that out ?
i dont want to mess with the disk too much before i know what im doing - not too familiar with either OS and dont want to loose the data!

when i made the disk in osol i gave it /dev/sda rather than sda1 etc... or in solaris speak ad4c1d0...
i think its something to do with that ?


----------



## deepdish (Oct 22, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Check the output of `# zpool upgrade` on the OSol box.  If it days version 13 or lower, than it will work just fine on FreeBSD 8.0.  You do a `# zpool export <poolname>` on the OSol box.  Then a `# zpool import <poolname>` on the FreeBSD box.
> 
> If the version is higher than 13, you will not be able to import it on the FreeBSD box.



Found out that my ZFS pool in OSOL 2009.06 is version 14. It's a bit of a set back, but I do have a way of moving my data from the ZFS pool to another data storage device, and move it back after FreeBSD 8 is installed.

I appreciate the help anyway. Thanks!


----------



## trash (Oct 22, 2009)

hmpfh, even if you have v13 it still wont work!


----------



## deepdish (Oct 23, 2009)

trash said:
			
		

> hmpfh, even if you have v13 it still wont work!



Even when I recreate a ZFS pool in FreeBSD? Once my data is moved from my current OSOL pool, I have no use for it anymore.


----------



## trash (Nov 2, 2009)

there are problems with 'GEOM' apparently - didnt work for me with correct versions. try the mailing list, they have given me a kernel patch.


----------

